# ασόβαρος



## nickel (Aug 23, 2013)

Από συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ αντιλήφθηκα ότι ο νεολογισμός *ασόβαρος* δεν έχει περάσει ακόμα στα τέσσερα κύρια νεότερα λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ, Μείζον, Κριαρά). Υπάρχει ωστόσο στον Γεωργακά και, περιέργως, στον Κοραή.

*ασόβαρος, -η, -ο* [asόvaros] s. ασοβάρευτος
_ασόβαρη υπόθεση_ | poem _ε ρε ντροπές, που παθαίνουν ασόβαροι ηγέτες, όταν ασόβαροι σαν κι αυτούς τους παίρνουνε στα σοβαρά_ (Apostolidis) 
[cpd w. σοβαρός]
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL.../lexica/search.html?lq="ασόβαρος,+-η,+-ο"&dq=

*ασόβαρος* [as'ovaros] επθ -η,-ο
(προφ) = not serious 
_Τελείως ασόβαρος τύπος, δεν είναι να τον εμπιστεύεσαι σε τίποτα. = He's not the serious type. You can't trust him with anything._
(Κοραής)

Wiktionary

Μερικά συνώνυμα: flippant, foolish, nonserious κ.ά.

Αναζητώντας χρήσεις σε γκουγκλοβιβλία έπεφτα συνέχεια πάνω στον Οικονομικό Ταχυδρόμο — ίσως επειδή είναι ένα από τα λίγα περιοδικά έντυπα που υπάρχουν εκεί, ίσως επειδή είναι χρήσιμη λέξη για την άσκηση κριτικής:

Εμείς, όμως, έχουμε καταντήσει - εδώ και μια δεκαετία - να θεωρούμαστε ασόβαροι, ανεύθυνοι, αναξιόπιστοι, αναξιόχρεοι. (OT 1993)
κοντά στις σοβαρές αναλύσεις για τον καπιταλισμό, θα έχουμε και διάφορες ασόβαρες απολογητικές προσπάθειες άκριτης εξύμνησης του καπιταλισμού και κατατρόπωσης του «σοσιαλισμού». (OT 1993)
συνδυάζεται με την απόλυτη αδιαφορία κοινής γνώμης και κατεστημένου δίνοντας και στους πιο ασόβαρους ισχυρισμούς της (εκάστοτε) Κυβερνήσεως πελώρια περιθώρια επιβίωσης (OT 1994)
Απλώς, αφού επιβάλαμε το εμπάργκο και αναδεχθήκαμε την ζημία (και από την εφαρμογή και από την «αυτοκαταπάτησή» του) θα ήταν τώρα ασόβαρο αν προχωρούσαμε σε άρση του χωρίς να έχουμε κάτι το απτό και συγκεκριμένο και δείξουμε ... (OT 1995)


----------



## sarant (Aug 23, 2013)

Αφού είναι στον Γεωργακά, πώς είναι νεολογισμός; Λεξικογραφημένο πενήντα χρόνια είναι. Με παραξένεψε το γράμμα του αναγνώστη στην εφημερίδα γιατί η λέξη μού είναι πολύ οικεία και είχα σκοπό να γράψω αύριο. 

Επίσης, ο Μπαμπινιώτης-3η έκδ. την έχει τη λέξη αλλά στο κάτω της σελίδας, στον σωρό των λημμάτων με α- στερητικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2013)

sarant said:


> Αφού είναι στον Γεωργακά, πώς είναι νεολογισμός;


Χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο _neologism_ χαλαρά στα tags κάτω, για να χαρακτηρίσω λέξεις που δεν έχουν περάσει στα λεξικά. Στο κείμενό μου έπρεπε να το βάλω σε εισαγωγικά, «νεολογισμός».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2013)

Η λ. _ασόβαρος _λημματογραφείται και στο Αντίστροφο Λεξικό (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη).


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου (μπουφέ ολόκληρο, που λέει φίλος εκεί) πληροφορήθηκα την αφετηρία της συζήτησης για τον «ασόβαρο». Σε άρθρο στην Ελευθεροτυπία διαβάζω κι εγώ:
Έχω ψάξει όλα τα λεξικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας, για να βρω τη λέξη «ασόβαρος». Και οδηγήθηκα στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο ξεκαρδιστικός αυτός βαρβαρισμός χρησιμοποιήθηκε, κατά κόρον, από τον Κώστα Σημίτη, για να επαναληφθεί προσφάτως, και μάλιστα τετράκις, σε μια μόνον ομιλία του, από τον φίλτατο Δημήτρη Παπαδημούλη! 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=2013-08-16&s=nai-men-alla

Όταν ψάχνεις τα λεξικά και δεν βρίσκεις μια λέξη, (α) μπορείς να κρίνεις ότι είναι «ξεκαρδιστικός βαρβαρισμός» ή (β) να έρθεις εδώ να μας πεις να την προσθέσουμε στους νεολογισμούς. 

Συχνά έχουμε προτείνει στη Λεξιλογία, μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, όρους ανύπαρκτους, βγαλμένους από καλές ή κακές εμπνεύσεις της στιγμής, σπάνια με πιθανότητες να προκόψουν πέρα από τις ιστοσελίδες μας. Υπάρχουν κάποια μέτρα σε κάθε γλώσσα με τα οποία μπορείς να κρίνεις αν ένας προτεινόμενος νέος όρος έχει τα φόντα να κάνει καριέρα. Βοηθά και ένα κάποιο γενικότερο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο.

Με τα μέτρα που έχουμε για τη γλώσσα μας και με ένα κοινό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο που ενισχύεται από διαβάσματα χωρίς περίεργα φίλτρα, εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι η λέξη _ασόβαρος_ ούτε γελοία είναι ούτε βαρβαρισμός — είναι πολύ καιρό εδώ, και θα μείνει.

Πού θέλω όμως να καταλήξω; Ας επιχειρηματολογούμε με τις ώρες για το πόσο μια λέξη είναι γελοία, βάρβαρη, αντιαισθητική, κακοσχηματισμένη, υπερ-λόγια ή σούπερ-λαϊκή. Ας μη λέμε ωστόσο ποτέ «δεν είναι στο λεξικό». Εκτός του ότι μπορεί απλώς να μην είναι στο δικό μας λεξικό, αλίμονο αν οι γλώσσες έμεναν εκεί που έχουν μείνει τα λεξικά που έχει ο καθένας μας στο γραφείο του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2013)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να γράφει κάποιος σε σοβαρή εφημερίδα και στα σοβαρά ένα γλωσσικό άρθρο, για να χειριστεί ανάμεσα σε πολλά και τα περί ασόβαρου, ξεκινώντας με εκείνο το λογιότατα γραμματιζούμενο «κατά ΘεόδωροΝ ΚολοκοτρώνηΝ»...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, με αφορμή τα μεζεδάκια του Νίκου, από πού προκύπτει ότι τα _κανείς_, _ποτέ_ και _πουθενά_ συνιστούν διπλή άρνηση όταν συντάσσονται με αρνητικό μόριο ή σύνδεσμο; Αφού από μόνα τους δεν είναι αρνητικά, όπως το _ουδείς_, _ουδέποτε_, κτλ. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει διπλή άρνηση στην δημοτική (π.χ. _μη δεν έρθεις_), αλλά τα πρώτα εγώ δεν τα βλέπω για διπλές αρνήσεις, αφού αν δεν συνοδεύονται από -ή δεν εννοείται- άλλο δηλωτικό άρνησης έχουν θετική σημασία (_Είδες πουθενά το ντοσιέ; Θέλεις κανένα τυροπιτάκι; Θα έρθεις ποτέ;_)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, με αφορμή τα μεζεδάκια του Νίκου, από πού προκύπτει ότι τα _κανείς_, _ποτέ_ και _πουθενά_ συνιστούν διπλή άρνηση όταν συντάσσονται με αρνητικό μόριο ή σύνδεσμο; Αφού από μόνα τους δεν είναι αρνητικά, όπως το _ουδείς_, _ουδέποτε_, κτλ. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει διπλή άρνηση στην δημοτική (π.χ. _μη δεν έρθεις_), αλλά τα πρώτα εγώ δεν τα βλέπω για διπλές αρνήσεις, αφού αν δεν συνοδεύονται από -ή δεν εννοείται- άλλο δηλωτικό άρνησης έχουν θετική σημασία (_Είδες πουθενά το ντοσιέ; Θέλεις κανένα τυροπιτάκι; Θα έρθεις ποτέ;_)


Σε παραπέμπω, προς το παρόν, εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1627-Ουδείς-άσφαλτος
και εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=57316&viewfull=1#post57316


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου (μπουφέ ολόκληρο, που λέει φίλος εκεί) πληροφορήθηκα την αφετηρία της συζήτησης για τον «ασόβαρο». Σε άρθρο στην Ελευθεροτυπία διαβάζω κι εγώ:
> Έχω ψάξει όλα τα λεξικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας, για να βρω τη λέξη «ασόβαρος». Και οδηγήθηκα στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο ξεκαρδιστικός αυτός βαρβαρισμός χρησιμοποιήθηκε, κατά κόρον, από τον Κώστα Σημίτη, για να επαναληφθεί προσφάτως, και μάλιστα τετράκις, σε μια μόνον ομιλία του, από τον φίλτατο Δημήτρη Παπαδημούλη!
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=2013-08-16&s=nai-men-alla
> ...



Στο ίδιο άρθρο, στο τέλος διαβάζω κι εγώ:
...
Η πηγή του κακού θα πρέπει ν' αναζητηθεί στην ηθελημένη αποστροφή τμήματος της πολιτικής αλλά και πνευματικοφανούς ηγεσίας προς αυτό που λέγεται παιδεία οικουμενική. Και γι' αυτό, το φταίξιμο ας αναζητηθεί και στο σύστημα της μέσης εκπαίδευσης, που επί δεκαετίες χώριζε τα μαθήματα σε «πρωτεύοντα» και «δευτερεύοντα». Και μάλιστα κατατάσσοντας στα δευτερεύοντα την ιστορία, τη γεωγραφία, τις φυσιογνωστικές επιστήμες και τον πολιτισμό. Πώς να μη βγουν λοιπόν με το σύστημα αυτό ηγέτες ανιστόρητοι, αγεωγράφητοι, γιατί όχι και «ανελλήνιστοι», για να εκτραπώ κι εγώ στη δική μου γλωσσοπλαστία...
http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=2013-08-16&s=nai-men-alla


Γλωσσοπλαστία [έτσι, μπαμπινιωτικά] ο «ανελλήνιστος»; Μάλιστα, γλωσσοπλασία όπως όλες οι λέξεις, αλλά παλιά και με βούλες τρανές, και πάντως όχι δική σας:

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*ανελλήνιστος* -η -ο [anelínistos] Ε5 : που, από άγνοια, παραβαίνει τους κανόνες της ελληνικής γλώσσας: _Aνελλήνιστη σύνταξη. Mερικοί ανελλήνιστοι και άγλωσσοι συγγραφείς λαϊκών φυλλαδίων._ [λόγ. < ελνστ. ἀνελλήνιστος `όχι ελληνικός΄] 

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ανελλήνιστος*, -η, -ο [anelínistos] (L) ① unfit, improper to the Greek language, non-Hellenic: ~ τύπος form improper to Greek | ανελλήνιστη σύνταξη construction improper to Greek | αυτή η πρόταση είναι ανελλήνιστη (Tsantsanoglou) ② fig ignorant of Greek culture, uncultured, uneducated: τα παιδιά φεύγουν από το γυμνάσιο ανελλήνιστα | οι ανελλήνιστοι Pωμαίοι γνώρισαν τα αριστουργήματα του ελληνικού λόγου (Kakridis) | poem _ώστε ανελλήνιστοι δεν είμεθα, θαρρώ _(Kavafis) [fr LK (2nd c. AD) ἀνελλήνιστος, cpd of pref αν- & *ἑλληνιστός (: K, AG ἑλληνίζω)]

[Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη]
*ανελλήνιστος*, -η, -ο [μτγν.] 1. αυτός που δεν συμφωνεί με τους κανόνες τής ελληνικής γλώσσας, που δεν εντάσσεται και δεν συνηθίζεται στην ελληνική γλώσσα: _χρήσεις όπως «οι υπάλληλοι εκμεταλλεύονται από την εταιρεία» είναι -_ ΣΥΝ. σόλοικος, λανθασμένος 2. (συνεκδ.) αυτός που δεν κατέχει την ελληνική γλώσσα και την ελληνική παιδεία: _πολλοί Ρωμαίοι αριστοκράτες πήγαιναν στην Αθήνα να σπουδάσουν, επειδή θεωρούσαν ντροπή για έναν ευγενή να είναι ανελλήνιστος._ ✈ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. _α-στερητικό_.

Έτσι και στον Σταματάκο και τον Δημητράκο. Πέντε στα πέντε λεξικά, κερδίζω κανονάκι και μου επιτρέπεται να εκτραπώ:

Ώστε ανελλήνιστες δεν είναι κάποιες λέξεις, θαρρώ, μόνο μερικοί γλώσσαλγοι (ή γλώσσαργοι, αττικώς· και ατυχώς*) που ενώ σείουν το δάχτυλο, μάλλον τους πονεί και δεν το βάζουν να ξεφυλλίσει λεξικό πριν ξεφουρνίσουν βαρύγδουπους αφορισμούς. Η πηγή του κακού θα πρέπει ν' αναζητηθεί στην ηθελημένη αποστροφή τμήματος της γλωσσολογούσης αλλά και πνευματικοφανούς επιδόξου ηγεσίας προς αυτό που λέγεται μελέτη και σπουδή. Οι μεταξωτές σκελέες θέλουν επιδέξιους γλουτούς, αλλιώς γίνονται ασόβαρες. Από το σολάρισμα στον σολοικισμό, από τον γλωσσαμυντορισμό περί βαρβαρισμού στο μπαμπάλισμα.

* ατυχώς μεν, συμφώνως προς τον του Μέφρι νόμον δε.


----------

